# Shavers



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Like most, I've had a fair No. of electric shavers, i.e. electric, electric/rechargeable, battery only, and of course Bic type disposables.

I've also got a collectable cut-throat with leather strop.

What do you use?

I've just binned a Remington electric/rechargeable, that's been the worst pigging razor I've ever had; nothing but trouble with it.

I've got a Hitachi at home, which is a rechargeable, but can't be used when plugged into the mains, so its power is only mediocre.

The best I've had is a Braun with mains only, and not rechargeable.

I can't stand those razors where the speed is piss poor.

I CAN understand why some fellas will only use a blade.

There are some ***** electric razors out there.

I chucked this Remington so hard into the bin it bounced out again in bits.

That guy who bought the company needs to sort it out!!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Electrics I find ok for a quickie if I'm a bit pushed. But if I want a shave to last till night it has to be a wet shave with my Gillette Mach 3.

My electric is a phillishave.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I always use a Gillette twin blade thingy. Try as hard as I might I CANNOT get anywhere near a close shave with a leccy.

G.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a "BOOTS" own brand twin foil mains/rechargeable, with trimmer, which is brilliant for the price Â£40.

It's miles better than previous Remington, Hitachi, Braun & Philishave that I had.

I'll definetly get another


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

You cant beat a Mach III !!!! Wet shave is the only way (legs too)

I should know, no one needs a closer shave than me.

You try putting foundation on over stubble....

Bl00dy nightmare







)

Eric


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

the problem with electric shavers is that you have to shave for a week of you havnÂ´t shaved since three days. They onlt work fine if you use them every day. Personally I use mach 3 twicw a week, as I like it.


----------

